# bca float 18....ski poles



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I picked up last years float 18 for a steal to use in the slack; I can get everything in but the poles..bd expedition. So how should it be rigged to carry poles.... a friend who has industrial tarp sewing business is able to do about any sewing mod. We already have a plan for hydration bladder insert in the padded back panel area. Anyway, where to attach and pointy tips up or down....I'm thinking down? I was thinking on the side right by the shoulder straps but out of the way of the bag depolyment or on the back face or one on each side? Any thoughts....Thanks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I see most folks with the tips up...but if the bag is deployed, I don't want the tips to puncture the bag while tumbling down. Otoh, don't want to be ripping/ puncturing the chair seats with the tips down.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wrath, the airbags themselves are pretty tough but I'll admit this isn't something I have considered initially. My advice would be to blow the pack, ya know ya want to anyway. Then check how the poles would line up on the outside of the pack where you would strap them down. You might want to point them tips down if it seems to be an issue. Of course that makes it easier for the poles to slide out is the drawback. Normally I would just say run a strap through the wrist leash. That isn't always practical, and if you are like me, I remove the wrist leashes as soon as I get my poles. 

There are also the BD Compactor poles you can get. They will fit inside your pack making this a non issue. 

Good post. Something I will check out if my airbag ever arrives.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't think to blow it before taking the thing apart, but its pretty simple to put back together.

As for the poles, also no leashes but was thinking of doing a velcro tear away thing but idk if that would be worth anything. I've read that folks cut the 2 piece bd poles but have not heard of folks cutting the 3 piece expeditions....being only 5'6" there is plenty of length.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Becareful loading lifts with the points up. We had a guy poke someone in the eye pretty bad while loading a lift, bd compactors in the pack for me.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I was out touring with a guy that had the compactors and quickly went out and bought some afterwards. They are pretty fantastic.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Done, made little pockets for the tips out of seatbelt webbing, lower and upper straps, and velcro opening to slide a hydration bladder with strap tabs for the tube and some mittens or light clothing. The bd compactor poles are a good option but won't work with the bd snow saw.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Thats pretty slick tim!

I do mine on the left side, tips up. Then I try to close the top pocket over the tips.

I'm not sure how it happened, but I remember hearing about some guy stabbing himself in the brain having his poles tips up on his pack...

New K2, and i think black diamond ones colapse small enough to easily fit in the pack.


----------

